

Pressflip Founder Quits: “I’m Tired Of The Fight” - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/18/pressflip-founder-quits-im-tired-of-the-fight/

======
davidw
... and promptly takes up spewing trash again, which is being gobbled up by
the whiny masses on reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/77sl1/paul_grah...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/77sl1/paul_graham_just_shut_your_face_already/)

What a nasty individual.

~~~
olefoo
He does have the virtue of being entertaining.

And the 'speaking truth to power' schtick is an evergreen.

~~~
paul
"Speaking truth to power"? More like, flinging feces at productive people.

~~~
olefoo
That's the pose he adopts; that said if any of the people he writes about have
such fragile egos that they can be hurt by what some random programmer says on
his blog...

then they may be deserving of ridicule.

------
tom_rath
Reminds me of the maxim: Be nice to people on the way up, because they're the
same ones you're going to meet on the way back down again.

------
SwellJoe
I usually don't take pleasure in the misfortune of others, but I'm having a
real hard time not pulling a Nelson, "Ha ha!"

~~~
bootload
_"... mostly because I’m going to be a father in March and need some
stability, but also because I’m tired of the fight ... "Ha ha!" ..."_

Apt.

Failing fast though is probably a good idea. Ted reminds me of the difference
between Engineers and Entrepreneurs. The former is a subset of the later and
playing Engineer is not enough to succeed. Part Engineer, part schmooze, play-
acting business type and full time dogs body. I'm beginning to think founders
of successful Startups are more chameleon than person.

    
    
      This is the problem with Pressflip, 
      it doesn't turn up anything interesting
      ~ http://uncov.com/node/245
    

When Pressflip fails to deliver the goods instead of writing better software,
changing the idea or looking for alternatives. Ted bails. Is it the
realisation the idea was less than stellar? the market has turned? Or did he
get the hard word from the misses who's looking at the lean years ahead? I'm
making a conscious effort to avoid feelings of schaedenfraude to Startup
founders who fail like this.

Then Ted writes articles like this ~ <http://uncov.com/paul-graham-shut-your-
face>

Ha ha!

------
maxklein
What we should all learn from this is that when you want to mock the masses,
it's best to do so from the balcony of a mansion. Not from within the crowd.
It's a fine line between a crowd and a mob.

------
qhoxie
The original blog post: <http://teddziuba.com/2008/10/moving-on-out.html>

Kind of brings to light where all of his anger comes from. Maybe he will ease
up for a while and enjoy life.

~~~
chaostheory
I don't get this: "As is Michael Arrington's usual style, he is showing his
personal vendetta against me to mischaracterize what I've said."

I didn't see anything vindictive or horrible in what Arrington wrote. Maybe
it's slightly critical, but it's nothing compared to the stuff on uncov

~~~
jayliew
On that topic of breaking down what he wrote .. this is a cross-comment I also
left on TC.

Ted writes: “As is Michael Arrington’s usual style, he is showing his personal
vendetta against me to mischaracterize what I’ve said.”

Uhh, let’s see. Ted’s usual style is to write cruel things to mischaracterize
other startups, largely writing nasty things to make them look bad, feel bad.
And yes, mostly all that he wrote was personal. Careful analysis my ass.

Ted writes: “My priorities have changed. I am now facing fatherhood, and I
want to do what is best for my family.”

And these guys whose startups you delightfully enjoyed tearing into pieces,
did they not have their own families that they have to support? Some of them
may not have children of their own, but do they not have an aging father and
mother who just needs some financial support? Perhaps a sibling that they are
trying to help put through college?

EVERYONE has their priorities. If you think you’re the only one who faces
shifting priorities in life, you’re just plain dumb.

Ted writes: “This is horrifically irresponsible on Michael’s part, but that
sort of thing is to be expected. Michael, you should be ashamed of yourself.”

Ted, you’re known for not exactly being that friendly to startups. Your
notoriety is infamous, such that your ill intent is more that “sort of” to be
expected - it’s pretty much ALL that anyone can expect from you when you open
your mouth. It is you, who should be ashamed of yourself.

Last but not least, Arrington’s contribution to startups is at best, _a lot_ ,
and at worse, greater than zero. This is an unbiased FACT. Ted’s contribution
to startups is at best, approaching zero - but largely, negative. A large
negative number.

------
sanj
from Anton Ego:

"In many ways, the work of a critic is easy. We risk very little yet enjoy a
position over those who offer up their work and their selves to our judgment.
We thrive on negative criticism, which is fun to write and to read. But the
bitter truth we critics must face, is that in the grand scheme of things, the
average piece of junk is more meaningful than our criticism designating it
so."

------
andr
uncov should mock PressFlip.

~~~
red
This guy does: <http://www.startupfail.com/fail/pressflop-our-first-fail/>

------
amix
Don't throw with stones if you live in a glass house ;-)

------
fallentimes
Google Alerts + Backtype Alerts > Pressflip.

------
paul9290
This could just be a ruse for attention and troll for traffic.

If so good job ... everyone is fooled! Are you that smart though?

------
joshu
It's not clear that there's a vast business opportunity for RSS readers right
now. Or is it a search engine? I can't tell.

------
dimitar
Cynics are dangerous not only to others but also to themselves.

